# For the entry level/newbie Breeder.....



## EricIvins (Oct 10, 2011)

This is how it's done.......Scared yet?

( The Youtube version has better visual quality, I just can't figure out how to get it to Embed at the moment )
http://youtu.be/EyE-lIyosOM


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2011)

"Mommy...why is that tortoise making those sounds and trying to climb on that other tortoise?"


----------



## dbsneed69 (Oct 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> "Mommy...why is that tortoise making those sounds and trying to climb on that other tortoise?"



Bwahahahahahaha......... that is too funny!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe they are playing leap frog


----------



## Neltharion (Oct 10, 2011)

Whe my nephews see the russians doing 'the deed', I tell them that the little tortoises try and get piggy back rides from the big ones.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a said before that they are dancing lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 11, 2011)

Why does it remind me of E.T?! 
I just keep wanting it to raise a front foot, light up and go "E.T phone home" (ok in my mind it said something a lot ruder whilst doing that deed but I'm keeping it clean guys!) 

My BF finds the noises they make hilarious!! He's so immature! 


When the shitzu's at the old yard use to try it on we use to tell the kids they are playing. Our code word if we found them at it or tied was "-dogs names- are playing happy families"


----------

